# Jet 1221vs Lathe Stand



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Those of you that have the Jet 1221vs midi lathe, do you also have the Jet stand that is made for it?

If so, is it the older model with the black cast iron that sold for around $350.00, or is it the new model that sells for around $250.00?

In any event, how do you compare either stand to a homemade stand as far as vibration may be concerned?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have mine on a industrial sewing machine stand easy to adjust for my needs.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Biggest option for mini & midi lathes has always been bed extensions on homemade lathe stands. Built my own stand for Jet 1014 and gave it to guy buying the lathe. Over the years have seen many versions of homemade stand & cabinet style lathe stands which normally better than what can buy.

Most people buying a lathe stand normally buy one for that lathe and keep it or sell it with lathe when upgrading lathes. Jet has only sold one stand for their versions of mini & maxi lathes and not aware of other after market stands.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/jet-1221vs-lathe

Only advantage to buying this optional lathe stand is ease of assembly for people that don;t have time or without other woodworking skills or tools.

Did you finally breakdown and buy a lathe?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice stand, loiblb. Did you add the wood top to it? If so, what kind of wood did you use? Surface looks nice and flat.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks, Bill. The Jet lathe stand looks pretty substantial, particularly the older parially cast iron model. I can build one; but, I do like the appearance of the Jet stands. Leaning toward the Jet 1221vs.


----------



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

There are lots of pics and plans around for building lathe benches. Some are pretty basic but functional, others are works of high cabinetmaking. Biggest issue for our community woodshop was the storage available by building our own pretty basic design bench. There is never enough space in any woodshop, and the made-by-the-manufacturer stands don't have any storage. I know the Jet legs do have metal braces to hold a shelf, and thats useful. But you end up with a fairly narrow shelf


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I do like the small footprint of the Jet stand. I have a stand for my Nova Comet that has plenty of storage and it is only going to be less than ten feet away from the Jet. Plus, within arms lenght, I have a shelf for most of my lathe chisels on an adjacent wall.

I did very recently talk to a couple of people that have turned on the 1221vs with the Jet stands, and they did state that the Jet stands, old and new models, work very well. In fact, one seemed to prefer the new model.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I ve had both and I can't say I have a strong opinion either way. The storage is nice, but it is you can not get your feet under it, which some may say is dangerous to be so close anyway.


----------

